# garden pond project



## clansley (10 Oct 2020)

After getting quotes that made the wife faint, I decide to do a pond myself (and spend almost the same anyway ).

This project was done 2 years ago.

Before, this was the only spot my wife would allow the pond - the fight for the final size was still to take place:





Moving the old plants was hard work (for someone as unfit as myself ) - sadly one bush died from it's move. One plant enjoyed it's new location so much that it is now double the size!




Agreed on size (smaller than I wanted it ) but larger than the wife wanted it :




Read I had to put a concrete collar on the pond to give support for the bricks and for the sides - this was my first use of concrete so I went for bags of ready mixed (it was cost a lot more than I expected):











Finally got to dig the pond, decided to slope the sides since the soil was fairly sandy:




Underlay and liner in:




My first attempt at brick laying (it killed my back):




Final product:




More recent pic:




My filter and pump were well over spec for this tiny 1500 litre pond.

Pump: Aquamax Eco Premium 6000 Filter
Filter: Nexus Eazy pod complete
Skimmer: AquaSkim 20 Pond Skimmer (there are a lot of trees about)
Fish: Sticklebacks and Gold fish variants


----------



## clansley (10 Oct 2020)

A pond attracts so much wildlife, we have seen toads, frogs, dragonflies (including the UK largest which was a bit scary as he came in our house!) tons of insects.
The birds love it to bath in and drink from:


----------



## martin-green (10 Oct 2020)

You are lucky, all we ever get is wood pigeons.


----------



## PARAGUAY (11 Oct 2020)

Great pond . Cant beat the feeling you did it yourself


----------

